# [S] Xbox 360 Adapter



## mizZschwaben (24. Juni 2011)

servus,
suche für kleines geld nen adapter damit ich tastatur und maus an meine xbox anstecken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

